# MTP Ubuntu 13.04



## srwood (Jul 4, 2012)

Best new Ubuntu capability. You can now access files on your Android device via MTP on 13.04, go here http://askubuntu.com/questions/284762/some-ubuntu-13-04-applications-cannot-access-files-on-mtp-mounted-systems-why to add capability to open and close files if you have a Nexus device or using a custom ROM. Will be added natively to Ubuntu 13.10.


----------

